
Cleaning Startup Homejoy Shuts Down After Worker Lawsuits - coloneltcb
http://recode.net/2015/07/17/cleaning-services-startup-homejoy-shuts-down-after-battling-worker-classification-lawsuits/
======
jaworrom
Problem #1: They started in California. Bad move. California is the absolute
worst state to start a business in. It's the perfect example of a liberal
"utopia."

------
poels13
They failed because their service was overpriced, easily replicable, and
inconsistent in quality. Housecleaning quality control matters a lot more than
ridesharing.

